# New member from TURKEY



## Fishman43 (Sep 26, 2011)

cemoka said:


> Hello....
> there are huge differences on beekeeping between countries.
> I've known little about the system in US.
> Where should I begin ?


... and what can you teach us?

Michael Bush has a great website in general and for the treatment free crowd.
http://www.bushfarms.com/bees.htm

The Cornell Library also has a good digital collection of books/Journals
http://bees.library.cornell.edu/


----------



## toekneepea (Jul 7, 2010)

Welcome!

This is a good place to start: http://www.beesource.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?275-How-to-Start-Beekeeping

Interested in how you do things in your country as well.

Cheers,
Tony P.


----------



## cemoka (Nov 28, 2012)

toekneepea said:


> Welcome!
> 
> This is a good place to start: http://www.beesource.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?275-How-to-Start-Beekeeping
> 
> ...


Thanks for the answers,
The major difference, for example, is in winterizing.
You winterize the colonies in a deep (for brood), and another deep or super above (for honey stores).
In Turkey, we winterize in a single deep. (up to max 8 frames) .
Brood and honey stores are both on the same frame.


----------



## nada (Nov 26, 2012)

what do you do or use to manage diseases?


----------



## cemoka (Nov 28, 2012)

Most of them use commercial, and a few started using organic acids for varroa.

Antibiotics is not permitted , but lots of people use for brood problems.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

cemoka said:


> Thanks for the answers,
> The major difference, for example, is in winterizing.
> You winterize the colonies in a deep (for brood), and another deep or super above (for honey stores).
> In Turkey, we winterize in a single deep. (up to max 8 frames) .
> Brood and honey stores are both on the same frame.


There are beekeepers here that use 8 frame boxes although 10 frame I think is still the standard.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Cemo! Differences are not due to national boundaries or even cultures, but climate and opinions. I winter in one medium (Illinois) super and occasionally two mediums.


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome. Would like to hear more about the differences in beekeeping inTurkey.


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

Welcome Cemoka, do you have any pictures of your hives?


----------



## Vermillion (Feb 10, 2012)

Welcome! I would love to hear more about beekeeping in Turkey.

I am in Hawaii, so also different from mainland America.
I look forward to hearing more from you!


----------



## blueribboncookies (Jun 5, 2011)

Welcome Cemoka! I agree with AmericaBeekeepers that it's climate and opinions that will drive the differences ... and probably some government regulations thrown in for fun. That said, please tell us how you do things and please include some pictures, as well!
t: btw - i've visited your beautiful country and would go back in an instant. what history, scenery, food, and warm people!


----------

